# My Babies



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ciara







Nala



Kaos


----------



## Chillwill7007 (Sep 3, 2016)

Awww what a cute fur family


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

They are very cute. Are the pups littermates?

Just a note, not sure if you're working on it and no offence intended, but I would really try and take some weight off of your white dog.


----------



## RIIK (Jul 23, 2016)

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful pups. It will be fun watching them grow. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> They are very cute. Are the pups littermates?
> 
> Just a note, not sure if you're working on it and no offence intended, but I would really try and take some weight off of your white dog.


No offense taken, we are well aware that she's a fatty and needs to lose some, or a lot, of weight. We're working on it but Big Mama (that's her new nickname now that we have the babies) like her food! We are working on more and more exercise with her now that the horrible heat has finally broken. Plus she's a lot more active with the pups and we've been taking her to see her cousin, a 9 month old chocolate lab, whom she cannot keep up with! We've also been taking her swimming. We're hoping with watching her food intake to make sure it at least doesn't increase combined with the increased activity will help bring her weight down. She gained some the past few months when we lost her brother (not littermate but we had him first) in July too.

The pups are littermates so if anyone has any suggestions on raising littermates, I am all ears! We keep them separated to eat and sleep and they seem to be bonding to my husband and I very, very well along with Big Mama (which I've read can be a moderating influence on littermates and their bond) but any tips would be welcome!

Thanks for all the compliments on my furbabies!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like you're doing everything right both with the weight loss and avoiding Littermate Syndrome. Good luck with your pups!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*3 month pics*

Here's some updated pics of the pups and Ciara aka Big Mama - pups have been doing awesome and Big Mama is down some weight! We go to the vet tomorrow with the babies to get our last round of puppy shots, Rabies vaccine, and to get them both chipped. So excited to get finished with the shots so we can finally get out and about and do tons of socialization!

Here's everyone chillin' out outside



Nala



Nala again - they have both learned they can jump and are now jumping up on EVERYTHING! Needless to say everything was moved off the desk even though we don't leave them unsupervised unless they are crated.



All pooped out


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang those pups are cute. I love the puppy stage even though it's the most work. Thanks Ciaramama for the update pictures. Beautiful animals, all three.

Joe


----------



## JMS (Sep 23, 2016)

Those are very cute pups. Loving those faces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillwill7007 (Sep 3, 2016)

So cute yeah my puppy found out about the jumping to and she is 15 weeks old so just a week under 4 months. So or puppy's are about the sane age. How much did your pups weight at there lay vist? I was late with her last visit. Just_enter yesterday and she was 28 lbs


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Chillwill7007 said:


> So cute yeah my puppy found out about the jumping to and she is 15 weeks old so just a week under 4 months. So or puppy's are about the sane age. How much did your pups weight at there lay vist? I was late with her last visit. Just_enter yesterday and she was 28 lbs


That's a cute pic! My pups went for their 3 month visit and were 17.5 lbs for Nala and 15.5lbs for Kaos. Kaos made a huge gain as he was the runt of the litter but you can no longer see his spine or his hip bones. Not sure what they will be at our next visit. They go on October 28 and turn 4 mos on October 29!

And they are getting better at jumping! They got on the bed today without the aid of the chair and this is what happened:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO cute pups. looks like they saved you from an exploding pillow, good job pups


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

A few new pics. We went for our 4 month appointment and Nala is weighing in at 26lbs with Kaos close behind at 23 lbs. They are growing nicely and even though "Naughty Nala" and "King Kaos" can be the naughtiest little puppies, they are the cutest ever and one can't even get mad at them! Ciara is also consistently losing some of her weight so all good news all the way around!

Nala & Kaos


Ciara


Nala, Ciara, & Kaos


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Lil mud balls*

My two little mud balls after an hour or so out playing in the rain and mud!

Nala


Kaos


And naughty Nala caught on the table in the mud room!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love her Wrinkle brows so cute


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

OMG, they are sooo cute


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Just a few pics*

Ciara outside playing with her favorite toy



Ciara pouting because I had to go to work:



Sleepy pack, Ciara with Kaos and Nala at the bottom:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, look how big Kaos and Nala are! They grow WAY to quick. Couldn't look sweeter lying there with Ciara. Looks like Ciara and Kaos are cuddling. Thanks for sharing with us Jess.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Outside fun in the beautiful weather*

A few updated pics of everyone outside playing and enjoying this stretch of beautiful weather we've been having here in PA. You would never know it's February. This coming Thursday temps are expected to reach about 74! I'll definitely take it and all three are LOVING it.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fun pics. We're having the same type of weather in Chicago. T-Shirt weather for me! Kaos and Nala look like they're enjoying the temps too and Ciara has a new chew toy. Appreciate the look. :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My little boy is growing up and getting some definition to him


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! Isn't this nice weather the greatest?!?! Of course, that means flea and tick season is coming.  

Is that an egge or a jolly ball? lol. looks well loved!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks and this weather has been amazing but it makes me fear August a little bit! Yeah that's a jolly ball and it is WELL loved. Ciara loves her ball almost as much as she loves me!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Some fun pics in the sun today


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaos and Mongdori really do look alike!! <3


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You found them! Lol yes they do  Both beautiful red boys. If the scumbag who scammed me of my money for the beach house ever either refunds my money or pays it back restitution/lawsuit style hubs said I could finally buy me a good DSLR camera. I have a film one but who uses film anymore? That ish is way too expensive! Hopefully I get my money and camera soon so I can get some really good shots of them all! Ciara will be 9 on Thursday (and just for the record I HATE watching her age) and the pups will both be a year old in June so want to be able to get some good shots for the special occasions!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

you could always *ahem* impose upon your not so local photog.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I would love to! You're welcome to come for a visit anytime you're available (or when you need a break from packing/moving/house stuff...) We really do need to try and set something up to get together.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have family in York and Red Lion, so I get up that way sometimes.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*First Pool Experience*

Ciara didn't get near it with the dynamic duo; Nala didn't want to get out of it and was the first on in it; and Kaos just wanted to chase his ball in there and got mad every time Nala got in with him! Overall HUGE hit!















AND I got my new camera yesterday so as soon as I get the hang of the new camera AND figure out how to link it to my phone via WI-FI you may get spammed by my pack! LOL Depends on how annoyed I get with photobucket lol

~Jess


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Mama Got a New Camera!*


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Jess, sorry somehow I missed your pool pics last week. Look at those two knuckleheads having a blast in the pool. Ciara was smart to stay clear of Nala and Kaos, LOL. Love the last one with (I think) Kaos's face under water. That pool could be a life saver with this heat we've been having. Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed the look.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Mama DID get the new camera up and working. The clarity and the immersion of colors are incredible. Great shot of your husband getting a "tongue lashing". 

So what kind of camera did you get? How many megapixel's? Is it a point and shoot or are you making manual adjustments? Inquiring minds want to know, LOL. 

Love the pictures and you know we never tire of looking at them. Thanks for taking the time Jess.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

jttar said:


> Jess, sorry somehow I missed your pool pics last week. Look at those two knuckleheads having a blast in the pool. Ciara was smart to stay clear of Nala and Kaos, LOL. Love the last one with (I think) Kaos's face under water. That pool could be a life saver with this heat we've been having. Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed the look.


I'm impressed Joe! Even people who see them on the reg have trouble telling them apart yet you pegged Kaos and his bubble blowing. It's gotten much easier as they've gotten older but people still seem to struggle for some reason.



jttar said:


> Mama DID get the new camera up and working. The clarity and the immersion of colors are incredible. Great shot of your husband getting a "tongue lashing".
> 
> So what kind of camera did you get? How many megapixel's? Is it a point and shoot or are you making manual adjustments? Inquiring minds want to know, LOL.
> 
> Love the pictures and you know we never tire of looking at them. Thanks for taking the time Jess.


It's a Canon Rebel T6 and I LOVE it! It's a digital dSLR and while I will eventually be making manual adjustments these shots were taken with the auto setting and they turned out amazing. It was literally my first shoot with the camera and I couldn't be more pleased with its performance. It's 18 MP and the entry model for Canon into the dSLR for last year. I got a fantastic package deal with a ton of accessories and am really looking forward to playing around with it as I get the hang of the camera itself.

~Jess


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the camera details. It really is a fun hobby and takes some time to learn a new camera and it's settings but with all that time you have on your hands ----- Bwahaha. Glad you are enjoying the camera Jess and we will all benefit with the pictures you share.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Bored at work so here's more new camera dog spam*

First time with the sprinkler, gotta love the difference:









And our first hard boiled egg:





And that Big Mama Ciara smile:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic clarity in those pics jess, even when I blew them up larger. Is that a tree farm behind Kaos in those pics --sweet. My two would run from the sprinkler no matter how hot they were. They think they're fricking sugar cubes and are going to melt, LOL. 
LOVE the big smile on Queen Ciara! Enjoyed the look--thanks.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/2tj9rcn.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/nckw1yY.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FY6prD9.jpg

Kaos thinks he's a tough guy.....
https://i.imgur.com/l9LgDiP.jpg

Until he met "Ninja Nala"
https://i.imgur.com/cmXMJKT.jpg

Soooooooo much easier than stupid Photobucket anyway!

Kaos and Nala turned 1 today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ugh it's links though.....hmph I'll work on another fix.....


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Well that answers my question if the existing links still work. I now officially have no further use for Photobucket. Please let me know if you find another source for free hosting Jess. Guess I'll check out Google.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Kaos being the tough guy:









Until he met Ninja Nala!




































YAY Imgur works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It just didn't work when I tried to do it on my phone. You have to use the BBCode link and it inserts the pic.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Not only does Imgur work but that camera of yours is working great too. Absolutely love the one of the three stooges swimming in line with Ciara in the lead. Keep 'em coming girl.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Joe! I am absolutely LOVING the new camera and it really does take amazing pics. Fortunately I also have some pretty photogenic mutts as well!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Since Photobucket became a Photo "Bomb"*

Posting a pic of each of my three stooges so those who haven't seen them can get a decent look. BTW if I haven't already mentioned it, I HATE Photobucket!!!!!!!!!!

Ciara









Kaos









Nala


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pics Jess! The dynamic duo are getting so mature in the face. Is it just the pose or is Nyla still a little easty-westy?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

They are maturing and looking more 'dog' like. We're now just waiting on them to start to broaden though Kaos is thick through the neck and shoulders. He's already quite handsome but he's going to really be a nice looking dog once he's done growing. Nala isn't really easty/westy completely. It's not the pose but it's just the one leg. It's almost like she's got a fiddle front but only on one side. X-rays looked ok, just a case of bad breeding. We do have her Dasaquin daily to help with her joints as much as possible to prevent/postpone future issues down the road.


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good looking dogs.. how old are they


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Amiead38 said:


> Good looking dogs.. how old are they


Thank you! My big girl Ciara is 9 and the dynamic duo, Kaos & Nala just turned 1 in June.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> Posting a pic of each of my three stooges so those who haven't seen them can get a decent look. BTW if I haven't already mentioned it, I HATE Photobucket!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ciara
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you have a beautiful pack!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks!!! I love my crazy mutts for sure and they are a laugh a minute sometimes


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I just had to post these two pics. They're not the greatest (I can't wait for better weather so I can get the camera out and get some good pics again!) but the difference in Kaos is astonishing!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

